# Tp!!!



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

so what do u guys think of him? ryte now he's playing awesome, more consistent. last night he almost had a triple double 21 points, 10 assist and 8 rebounds against the warriors. Tonight when jackson and manu got injured  he took control and scored 19 in the 3rd quarter. he's ppg, assist and rebounds has gone up. hopefullie he continues to play like this.

i hope he'll have a great game against the rookies and win over kidd, marbury and payton in the 989 skills challenge.

i think TP can win the 989 challenge, i myte be bias 'cuz it's TP.
so who do u guys think can win that game?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Yup....I agree Parker has turned it up as of late and he's really settled down now after having a slow start. The kid just has the talent to make-up for any half-steppin. His confidence level continues to grow and slowly becoming the floor leader for the Spurs, if not now, definitely soon. Like I've stated before, him and Duncan has developed the type of chemistry to take them to the next level and they're only getting better in this development process. Spurs have not lost on their current road trip, they have played well as a team and TP has made his presence known.

I expect him to play well against the Newbies and I'm sure he'll step-up to the 989 challenge as well, he's got some madd skillz to back it up :yes:


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

TP is great, I utterly agree. He will even get better - he's only 20 years old.
But yet I am confused...dear Tim Duncan, why won't you commit to a rising star like Tony Parker? Is Jason Kidd the missing piece to another championship when you already have a rising star at PG? David Robinson will retire after this season so I suggest you get a center.

Read article http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/spurs/story.cfm?xla=saen&xlb=211&xlc=944384

Peace, Mike


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah i knoe... kinda tired of that kidd subject


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah i knoe... kinda tired of that kidd subject

Tp played ok at the rookie challenge, he wa skinda lazy not even running up and down the court. the 989 sports skills challenge... he did everything perfect, dribbling passing and all that but couldn't shoot that jumpshot. he took like 15 seconds and still didn't make it until he ran out of balls to shoot. newaize i was kinda disappointed.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Do they actually need J.Kidd??.
I think the Spurs would be wise to let Parker continue to develop and grow, having him cover as back-up will only waste his talent. Kidd is an absolute bonus if having a chance of landing him, but the back court is already stable with Parker in control. With the Admiral retiring, Pursue a big man to help Duncan upfront who is a natural 4 not a center. 

Their are a few big men available next season. 
Kandi & J.O. (who is flexible at center) are amongst the top FA's I expect San Antonio to go after.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Do they actually need J.Kidd??.
> I think the Spurs would be wise to let Parker continue to develop and grow, having him cover as back-up will only waste his talent. Kidd is an absolute bonus if having a chance of landing him, but the back court is already stable with Parker in control. With the Admiral retiring, Pursue a big man to help Duncan upfront who is a natural 4 not a center.
> 
> ...


If Jason Kidd gets to San Antonio, you can more or less guarantee a sign and trade, the numbers and players will have to be worked with but Parker will go to NJ if Kidd gets to San Antonio


----------



## â††¡Çü§ (Feb 11, 2003)

TP2 is the future Kidd of the NBA...he might not achieve as much...but u get my point?...i was kinda suprised to even see him at the all star thingy....why wasnt it francis or sumthin? i duno.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i think the reason y they picked tony, instead of francis or someone for the challenge was not juss 'cuz he's good and quick and all dat, but they want France to watch more bball, to support the nba. also to blow up that whole"kidd coming to san antonio, good or not? Tp having the potential kinda thing" don't u guys notice there's all this talk about kidd/parker. they even have that awesome nike commercial together. anyways i dunt want kidd, i want o'neal if not brand. maggette or olawakandi..either one works for me. i just want the spurs make nice move this summer, someone reallie good and not throw away the chances of getting a ring.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Spurs have been considered the next dynasty by D.A. of ESPN and They have the pieces in place already. They know what they have in TP and he's going to be their starter for a long time. The Spurs have always liked the big men combo upfront and I'm sure they'll continue that trend. San An. will be one of the biggest players in the FA market next season and it's no kept secret on what they want to accomplish, add a quality Bigg with T.Dunc.


----------

